# Venison Pastrami



## salmonclubber (Jan 17, 2010)

I have never been much of a pastrami guy just never had a good pastrami until now I took out a 5 pound elk roast and used Jeanie's Cowgirl's recipe for venison pastrami Thank you Jeanie this is some good stuff i will be making this one again
 i cured the roast for 5 days using Jeanies cure after 5 days i removed from the cure and rinsed and soaked the roast for 2 hours then i got busy so i placed the roast back into the fridge this was thursday night on friday after work i got the roast out and had to do some trimming to do so i sharpened my knife while doing this i cut my finger layed it wide open about a 2 inch cut and deep so back into the fridge it went 
so today i finally got to smoke the pastrami it went into the GOSM propane on 250 i used hickory for smoke and this stuff really turned out great i forgot to season the roast after soaking and before i placed into the smoker it still was great even without the seasoning i will be doing this again here is the pics 


http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/?action=view&current=101_0393.jpg
http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/?action=view&current=101_0391.jpg
http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/?action=view&current=101_0390.jpg
http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/?action=view&current=101_0385.jpg


----------



## bassman (Jan 17, 2010)

That looks fantastic, Huey!  I'll be trying that soon.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 17, 2010)

That looks great.  Bet it tasted good also.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 17, 2010)

Man oh Man that looks good and gosh dang it jeff I thought we were getting the smell avision here by now. This know this is a top rated site an all.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just have to go out for the everything.


----------



## salmonclubber (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks guys it did turn out real good i really enjoyed this one


----------



## brohnson (Jan 17, 2010)

YUMMY!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Huey sorry to hear about your finger, hope it's healed now! 
The venison looks great!! I haven't tried elk but have been using the recipe on venison and beef for years. Glad you liked it.


----------



## daveyhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

That looks absolutley awsome


Will try forsure


----------

